# Fostoria Rail Park question



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Very important question, does the rail park offer WIFI? I need to know this for ATCS monitor and My Internet scanner. And links or feed back greatly appreciated. ( this will get my dad to be a bit more patient if he knows a train is coming)


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not sure. I have been on their website and have not located any information about that.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks for trying


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

just looked at there web site. Nice looking park


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah it is very nice, great view of the NS tracks.


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok good news..I think. According to this article it does have Wi-Fi, just scroll down about 1/2 to 2/3 of the way down and it is stated in the *railpark plans detailed* section. Hopefully this helps and is correct.

And I am blind..just looked back at their website and all the way at the bottom it says that they do have it....I shouldn't get out of bed some days.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks!! maybe i'll get out there this weekend and check it out, thanks a bunch! that really helped.


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Your welcome, glad I was able to help. I hope you have a great time out there, it looks like a nice location.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

It is very nice, i was there a few weeks ago and it is a nice facility, just don't go when it's windy as there is NO wind block execpt in the bathrooms. Otherwise it's great place and with 3 tracks to monitor it will be very helpful to have ATCS monitor running to see where the trains are as most signals arn't visible.


----------

